# Galv.. bay



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking for one or two for Tuesday bay trip . Jettys,
East galveston bay . Running 20' hydrasport with225 merc.
832-385-0812. Look at putting in eagle point.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

PM Sent.
==


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wish I would of seen this yesterday, hope to see you in the fishing report section with some photos, in the future PM me as well Mark.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay I would love to go but it is short notice, please put me on your rtg list. ''ready to go'' I am in missouri city tx, have my own boat but would love to pick up some new fishing tricks.


----------



## jtm60 (Jun 1, 2012)

PM sent, definitely interested...Im about 20-30 minutes from eagle point/kemah/topwater/txcity dike areas


----------

